# GPUZ CANT recognized my X1650GT!



## dickxdv (Oct 5, 2007)

GPuZ cant recognized my Sapphire X1650GT(RV560 Core, Equal to X1650XT Core, just GT is slower speed only) 128bit 256MB GDDR3. 

it just recoginzed 7293 Core, also the tech and die size can't detect....funny

also, pls change the logo part....my card is ATI, why it show NV logo....thx


----------



## afzsom (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you tried the 0.0.2 version?


----------



## dickxdv (Oct 5, 2007)

let me try , thx


----------



## dickxdv (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no, Ati Logo is shown on 0.0.2

however, Core information can't show correctly..


----------

